# =3 betta tank sketch



## VioletTrauma (Aug 8, 2010)

just a sketch i did.... =3
i wish i had a tank like this


----------



## BlueHaven (Jul 17, 2010)

Cool sketch! ^_^


----------



## VioletTrauma (Aug 8, 2010)

i did it for art ^^


----------



## LikeDiscoSuperfly (Oct 18, 2010)

Pretty, the Bettas look very nice =]


----------



## zelilaa (Jul 31, 2010)

i agree, the bettas look awesome. especially that plakat


----------



## VioletTrauma (Aug 8, 2010)

thanks guys i wish i had a tank like this... lol


----------



## BettaGirl290 (Jul 29, 2010)

yea... me too! lol. the pic looks AWESOME!


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

Half my art projects are of bettas 

Bettas are really living art, so many colors and shapes, and personality...gotta love em!


----------



## VioletTrauma (Aug 8, 2010)

mhmm i love the colors they have!


----------



## fishman12 (Sep 1, 2010)

I have a ceramic jug like in the picture! It's a nice sketch. Nice angle!


----------



## VioletTrauma (Aug 8, 2010)

awwww cool and thanks


----------

